# FS Lake Malawi Haps



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

My tank is getting overcrowded so I need to find new homes for these guys.

1 breeding group of 4" Otopharynx lithobates - 1m/3f EASTER SPECIAL THIS WEEKEND ONLY $30 per breeding group, first come first serve. Pickup only. 1 SOLD TO rich16, STILL HAVE ONE MORE AVAILABLE.

Dominant male (not for sale) is preventing the subdominant one from coloring up, but Im sure he will fire up once they are in a different tank. Extra females are available for $10 ea. Pics of actual males for sale can be sent upon request.

Dominant male

















Serious inquiries only please, prices are fair and FIRM.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

free bump for awesome deal


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

interested in a group of lithobates. pm sent


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like the fryeri, the ob and the auloncara please. can i get them on sunday?
thanks


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, nice fish...pm on the way...


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

your mailbox is full all the time so please message me about our trade


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Ob, S. fryeri and A. Hansbaenschi sold, one group of O. Lithobates pending. Hap. sp.44 and another group of O. lithobates still available.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, both O. lithobates groups and Hap. Thick skin available.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

O. Lithobates and Hap. Thick Skin still available.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump for awesome fish and great people


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

1 group of lithobates and the male thick skin still up or grabs. Anyone interested?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, updated prices.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Last chance before I dump them off at the LFS next weekend.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U didnt post a price


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Claudia said:


> U didnt post a price


Should be right after the "EASTER SPECIAL THIS WEEKEND ONLY"


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> Should be right after the "EASTER SPECIAL THIS WEEKEND ONLY"


sorry my bad, this is the second page and didnt realize it


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Drop by and take a look. You'll get some bonuses.... We need these gone to make more room for additional species.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, need them out to make some room!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

LAST CHANCE to pick up these guys, if they are not sold by Sunday they will be going to the LFS. Still $30 per group.


----------

